# A Colorado Sheriff Responds To President Obama



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

very well worded!!!

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=454779801257241]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=454779801257241


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks yotepill...........excellent video, you sure won't see that on the main stream media.

What I want to know and have emailed the White House for an answer is, with North Korea threatening to attack us and the Secretary of Defense calling it a very high concern, WHAT THE HELL IS OBAMA DOING IN COLORADO ON A POLITICAL CAMPAIGN?


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry guys, running his mouth 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent video, I sure hope he stays as sheriff for many more years to come.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What I wanna know is what would it take to get some of these sheriffs to run for congress?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hell with congress,how about president.

he would have mine and all my frineds votes,wife and kids too and most all of my other family votes too

plus probably millions more right now


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very good thanks for sharing*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good video but as for people like him running for office what good would it do .We all got out voted in the last election ! Sorry but what we all need to do is get the real facts out to the uninformed ! We must show and tell the opposition the facts relentlessly until they understand.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Amen brother! I like that guy!


----------

